# Australian Computer Society Skill Assessment Result Letters



## aj34321 (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone understand this. I received this from my agent and slightly confused with this. 

Can anyone explain me. 

A reminder that the Skills Assessment Team of the Australian Computer Society has sent the following message to Registered Migration Agents: All Skill Assessment Result Letters issued by the Australian Computer Society report on a date (mm/yy) of when an applicant becomes ‘skilled’. This date is the time the applicant meets the requirements as detailed in the Summary of Criteria Some examples demonstrating how this is applied in practice include: • The date specified for skilled employment for a Bachelor degree or above that is not closely related to the nominated occupation is upon completion of 4 years’ experience. • For a Bachelor degree or above that is closely related to the nominated occupation, it is upon completion of 2 years’ experience . For the 2 year requirement this must be in the past 10 years or if 4 years are required this can be in any time period, whichever is earlier. • For qualifications below a Bachelor degree or for a Bachelor degree or above with a minor in computing, the skilled employment date will be upon completion of 5 years in the past 10 years, or 6 years in any time period. If the date specified for skilled employment is earlier than the completion of the qualification; the date will be noted as the completion date of the qualification. If the applicant has multiple qualifications, the date will be based on whichever results in the earliest date. Please note, only employment completed after the date the applicant has met the ACS requirements will be counted as skilled employment.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

